# Catman Performance Pipe



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I just received an email from Brian Catts of Cattman performance the he expects to have his version of the Stillen Race Pipe out this January. He did not say anything about price but from earlier conversations, expect it to be a little higher than Stillens due to Cattman providing a CAT with theirs.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I just received an email from Brian Catt's of Cattman performance the he expects to have his version of the Stillen Race Pipe out this January. He did not say anything about price but from earlier conversations, expect it to be a little higher than Stillens due to Cattman providing a CAT with theirs. *


A CAT by Cattman?
But, of course...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Catman Performance Pipe*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *A CAT by Cattman?
> But, of course... *


Meooow Love a little p---y. Had my shared of Dogs, believe me.

Why would he provide a Cat, isn`t that the idea to get ride of it to allow the exhaust to flow better. OK, it is for the legal aspects of the catalyic converter.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Catman Performance Pipe*



Ratwayne said:


> *Meooow Love a little p---y. Had my shared of Dogs, believe me.
> 
> Why would he provide a Cat, isn`t that the idea to get ride of it to allow the exhaust to flow better. OK, it is for the legal aspects of the catalyic converter. *


Yes its for the legal aspects but you can buy CAT's today that flow almost as good as a straight pipe (like Random Technology CATs).


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks Slurppie.

I just hope it's not too much more money than the Stillen.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

I really don't think the cat is a major restriction in our system.
That sqeezed down section just before the cat tho.......well thats another story altogether. I am really looking forward to seeing this pipe as i had planed on getting the Stillen pipe and cutting and flanging it to allow me to stick in an aftermarket cat when i needed to test.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BAC said:


> *I really don't think the cat is a major restriction in our system.
> That sqeezed down section just before the cat tho.......well thats another story altogether. I am really looking forward to seeing this pipe as i had planed on getting the Stillen pipe and cutting and flanging it to allow me to stick in an aftermarket cat when i needed to test. *


You`re probably right, the restriction may be minimal and the squeezed section well, I think someone dynoed before and after and there was a horsepower gain, no doubt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

Slurppie said:


> *I just received an email from Brian Catts of Cattman performance the he expects to have his version of the Stillen Race Pipe out this January. He did not say anything about price but from earlier conversations, expect it to be a little higher than Stillens due to Cattman providing a CAT with theirs. *


I am interested to get this mod but would like to know if Cattman Performance will provide a dyno of this product! What kind of gains do you think it will produce. Seems like each manufacturer fudge their numbers to make it attractive.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I will talk to Brian Catts about this but my plans (money permitting) are to do a 3 way dyno between OEM, Stillen and the Cattman pipe.


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

Does this pipe eliminate both the cat and the resonator? I thought the Stillen pipe only got rid of the cat.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

nope, with the Cattman pipe the main cat will be replaced by the new cat built onto the new Y-Pipe. So you will still have the precats and the main cat and be emissions legal.


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

So it only gets rid of the resonator, right. But will it bolt up to the stock mufflers or will you need to do a custom rear section also.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

just like the Stillen piece, Cattman's Y Pipe will fit in between the manifolds and the resonator. Look at "My ride" in my sig and you will see the OEM piece next to the Stillen piece.


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

Got it. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Awesome, keep us updated, I'm definitely interested in this, and have been waiting for something along these lines...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes...please keep us posted...we are waiting !!!!!


----------

